# Capacitores diodos y transistores



## MATIASS (Dic 17, 2006)

hola, tengo un par de dudas, pedi un capacitor de 2N2 y me dieron de 222k no se si es el correcto, en un transistor la pata de la flecha es la mas larga ?. y como se conectan en serie los diodos ?.

gracias saludos


----------



## nelsonm (Dic 17, 2006)

la primera pregunta no la entendi

la segunda 
supongo que conoces la simbologia del diodo (la flechita)
buieno la parte de atras de la flechita es el anodo y la parte de adelante es el catodo
fisicamente te vas a dar cuenta porque el catodo tiene una franja paa indicar que es ese

bueno los diodos en serie se ponen asi : el catodo del diodo 1 se "conecta"con el  anodo del diodo 2   (esto es para poner en serie  diodos)

 el anodo del diodo 1  y el catodo del diodo 2 lo "conectas " a donde quieras probarlo


¿como carajo se hace para insertar una imagen?
[/img]


----------



## Ricardo de la Calle (Dic 17, 2006)

aqui tienes un programa sobre capasitores


----------



## MATIASS (Dic 17, 2006)

hola, gracias por las resp. saludos


----------



## MATIASS (Dic 17, 2006)

hola otra cosa, me dijeron que siempre la parte representada oscura en un capacitor es el negativo y hay va la para que tiene la franja en el capacitor pero este circuito tiene la parte negra conectada a la parte positiva puede ser asi ? (foto). otra cosa tengo que conenctar unos transistores pero no se que pata correspoden a la que en el esquema se representa con la flecha,(foto)

saludos


----------



## Ricardo de la Calle (Dic 18, 2006)

ese capacitor de 10 n no tiene polarizacion por lo tanto como lo pongas esta bien lo han sombriado pero es un capacitor comun de disco interpreto. de lo transistores te contesto ahora luego ya que te enviare el dibujo paero ahora me es impocible ya que estoy en otra maquina. suerte y cualquier problema q tengas me lo decis


----------



## MATIASS (Dic 18, 2006)

hola, no, es de 10uf si tiene polaridad, saludos


----------



## ELCHAVO (Dic 18, 2006)

La simbologia de los condensadores es muy variada, existe nomenclatura japonesa, americana, etc, etc, y realmente muchas veces no son faciles de leer. Por lo tanto te aconsejo te compres un multimetro que mida condensadores y te quitas el problemita de saber de cuanto es midiendolos directamente.

Los condensadores electroliticos son los que tienen polaridad, los ceramicos o de muy baja capacidad no tienen polaridad.

Para que puedas saber como colocar tus transistores tiene que investigar en un libro que se llama el ECG  de philips, alli estan todas las referencias de todos los semiconductores que quieras y el orden de paticas. ademas de sus caracteristicas electricas mas representativas.


chau


----------



## MATIASS (Dic 19, 2006)

HOLA, COMO SE VARIAN LAS RESISTENCIAS DE ESTE TIPO , SALUDOS


----------



## Ricardo de la Calle (Dic 19, 2006)

la variacion la podes hacer con un elemento como destornillador pero  la forma de saber como queda en cuanto a la resistencia la tenes que medir con un tester para saber entre los estremos tenes la mayor resistencia y el punto medio hace la variacion tene en cuenta que por alli no puede pasar mucha corriente en esos reguladores  mas bien audio o señales bajas por que de lo contrario se dañaran


----------



## MATIASS (Dic 19, 2006)

hola, con respescto a los capacitores mi sentido comun me dise que la pata quegativa ba en la parte negativa del sircuito (ver la foto de arriba) pero a la ves me disen que siempre la parte negativa se represeanta con oscuro , ais capas por alguna cosa rara de la  electronica la pata negativa valla sobre el conducto positivo, sobre los transistores despues voy a tratar de expresarme mejor, saludos


----------



## Ramanujan (Dic 19, 2006)

hola matiass , los condensadores electroliticos son los que tienen polaridad. Personalmente distingo la patita negativa de la positiva, porque la negativa es mas cortita (asi viene de fabrica). Respecto a como va conectada estas en lo correcto en conectar la patita negativa al polo negativo y la patita positiva al positivo.

saludos!!


----------



## MATIASS (Dic 19, 2006)

hola, y sobre los transistores, en el dibujo se de que por ejemplo un transistor tiene la pata con flecha (emisor supongo) conectada a sierta parte. pero cuando tengo en la mano el transisttor como se que pata correspondo al emisor y cual no. saludos


----------



## MATIASS (Dic 20, 2006)

hola, para que se sumen los valores de las resistencias por ejem 220 + 20 = 240
hay que ponerlas en serie ?


----------



## mabauti (Dic 20, 2006)

> hay que ponerlas en serie ?


Si

      220   +     20   =               240
---/\/\/\----/\/\/\----  = ----/\/\/\----


----------



## MATIASS (Dic 20, 2006)

hola, y para que se ponen en parlelo para que no se quemen por ejemplo dos de 1/2 w
aguantarian 1w ? sin ynfluir en la resistencia ? saludos


----------



## Ricardo de la Calle (Dic 20, 2006)

en paralelo se suman los wats peroi se dividen los ohms por lo tanto si son dos resistencias de 1/2 wats tendras un wats de disipacion´pero si son de 100 ohms cada una tendras 50


----------



## JunyJoel (Jun 25, 2012)

para saber cual pata del transistor es cual, puedes descargar la hoja de datos del mismo, en caso de no encontrarla se puede medir con un multimetro en prueba de diodos, de base a emisor te tiene que medir menos que de base a colector, ademas midiendo de base a emisor solo medira en un sentido en el otro no debido a que si recuerdas es un diodo el que estas midiendo. encontrando estos dos pines sabras que el otro es el colector, y segun el sentido de la corriente sabras si es un NPN o PNP asi mismo sabras reconocer cual es la base, y el emisor.


----------

